# Substrate Help!



## Natalie M (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi all, I am a tarantula newbie.. I have tried a few different substrates and both my tarantulas don't seem to like it at all (won't burrow) it also seems to be too.. crumbly or dry even though I am misting (I am using the coco peat and some sphagnum moss)

I have some coir garden soil (organic, bacteria free etc) that seems to look great (it was in brick form) and I THINK they will like it ... am just waiting for it to dry out a little before changing their enclosures.. does anyone else use this?
Also - what sort of heat do you use for them (I am in the Blue Mountains and it gets very cold up here!)
Any helps would be most appreciated!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 8, 2018)

Get the coir peat brick from Bunnings. This is all I've ever used.
https://www.bunnings.com.au/brunnings-9l-coir-power-coir-peat-brick_p3023170

I keep several Australian Tarantulas and they all burrow into it and create elaborate tunnels and chambers.

Fill the enclosure with the coir peat and place a handful of moist spag moss on the top. Tarantulas are best kept in small setups, only double the diameter of their legspan is necessary. I keep several individuals in tall pickle jars and small to medium sized critter keepers. The jars allow easy observation, and the sealed lid keeps the humidity high which is essential. They also need to be kept warm, 26°C is ideal. I keep all my tarantula jars and containers inside a spare reptile egg incubator during the autumn and winter months.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 8, 2018)

*shudders* gross


----------



## Natalie M (Jul 8, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Get the coir peat brick from Bunnings. This is all I've ever used.
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/brunnings-9l-coir-power-coir-peat-brick_p3023170
> 
> I keep several Australian Tarantulas and they all burrow into it and create elaborate tunnels and chambers.
> ...


Thanks for your reply! Am currently using the peat but didn’t think they really liked it .. I might change their enclosure into jars as I think I have them in something too big at the moment - what sort of ventilation do you have in the jar lid? Thanks again!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 8, 2018)

No ventilation mate, just opening the jar once a week when you drop a cricket or woody in is enough.. mine have gone unopened for over a month, no dramas. High humidity is essential, Tarantulas breathe through book lungs which need to be kept moist. Also, unlike snakes and reptiles that survive stuck sheds and can be assisted, Tarantulas will die from a failed molt, even if just a leg gets caught... I've got Tarantulas now that are 14cm legspan and I've had them since they were slings (spiderlings) that were this big >●< and kept in camera film canisters and fed pinhead crickets.


----------



## Natalie M (Jul 8, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No ventilation mate, just opening the jar once a week when you drop a cricket or woody in is enough.. mine have gone unopened for over a month, no dramas. High humidity is essential, Tarantulas breathe through book lungs which need to be kept moist. Also, unlike snakes and reptiles that survive stuck sheds and can be assisted, Tarantulas will die from a failed molt, even if just a leg gets caught... I've got Tarantulas now that are 14cm legspan and I've had them since they were slings (spiderlings) that were this big >●< and kept in camera film canisters and fed pinhead crickets.


Awesome thanks so much for your info .. there’s so many different opinions! I’ve now changed their substrate - and put them in jars - I think they’ll be happy


----------

